# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Rise of AI Conference, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - riseof.ai

facebook.com/RiseofArtificialIntelligence

twitter.com/riseof_ai

linkedin.com/company/rise-of-ai

instagram.com/riseof.ai

Co-founder and CEO - Fabian Westerheide

Co-founder and COO - Veronika Westerheide

June 8, 2022, Berlin, Germany and virtual

November 17-18, 2020, virtual

----------


## Airicist

Rise of AI Conference - 2019 recap and 2020 preview

June 24, 2019




> Rise of AI Conference - Europe's leading even for Artificial Intelligence. Meet 800 researchers, Investors, entrepreneurs and politicians to learn, understand and adapt Artificial Intelligence.

----------

